# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Can you delete multiple worksheets with one command?

## pebel

I accidentally added over a hundred new worksheets to an already large
workbook. Is there a way to get rid of them as easily as I created them?

----------


## Don Guillett

select the first one>hold down the shift key>select the last>delete>gone

--
Don Guillett
SalesAid Software
donaldb@281.com
"pebel" <pebel@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:DE63B160-F479-43DD-83C5-DD6B7334F7EB@microsoft.com...
> I accidentally added over a hundred new worksheets to an already large
> workbook. Is there a way to get rid of them as easily as I created them?

----------


## Gord Dibben

Select first sheet to delete then hold SHIFT key and select last sheet to
delete.

Right-click on sheet tab and "Delete".

Answer yes to prompt and all selected sheets will be gone.


Gord Dibben Excel MVP

On Thu, 17 Mar 2005 14:29:07 -0800, "pebel" <pebel@discussions.microsoft.com>
wrote:

>I accidentally added over a hundred new worksheets to an already large
>workbook. Is there a way to get rid of them as easily as I created them?

----------

